# Heritage or Rhinegold for comfort bridle



## bedbug (22 July 2008)

I'm looking to buy a comfort bridle but don't have loads of money to spend.  I have seen both Heritage and Rhinegold on ebay but have never heard of Rhinegold.

Anyone know anything about Rhinegold and any advice as to which would be better?

Thanks


----------



## not_with_it (22 July 2008)

There are some J barclay bridles for sale on there at the mo which are exactly the same as the 2 you have mentioned but cheaper. I have a JB double bridle and although its not as good quality as the bigger named brands they are really good value for money. (Im a real snob when it comes to tack too.)


----------



## K27 (22 July 2008)

I have both-- one of my horses has the Heritage and one has the Rhinegold!- to be honest they both look exactly the same however I've come to the conclusion that the Rhinegold one is slightly better quality in that over the years that I've had them the Rhinegold one is slightly softer and is softer leather when cleaned as well- I've had them both the same amount of time and used the same leather cleaning products on them!.

I may be wrong but I think that Rhinegold is a german company and so use German leather and the Heritage one is English however its not what I would call top quality leather!

I took off the rubber grip reins that come with the bridles as I found them way too cumbersome!


----------



## lease2412 (22 July 2008)

yeah the rhinegold is german, i have there catalogue. my friend uses there bridles on all 5 of her horses/ponies. they seem to ware well over time and look nicer than some of the cheaper english ones. i like the look of there comfort double bridle too. i have used there economy normal bridle for every day use again ware and cleans well. would buy there's again anyday.


----------



## flyingfeet (22 July 2008)

Neither - buy one of ours, its better leather!


----------



## scotsmare (23 July 2008)

I would go for Rhinegold if those were your only choices.


----------



## Persephone (23 July 2008)

Heritage and Rhinegold are made by the same people. 

I bought the Heritage one as a lungeing alternative to my Elevator, but there really is no comparison.

The leather is ok but it had buckle cheekpieces which I didn't like and the browband came up small. The noseband was really clumpy as well. It ended up being an expensive buy as the only part of the bridle I use is the headpiece. Everything else has been changed to suit my taste.

But then again I'm a fussy moo!

Jo x


----------



## lucemoose (24 July 2008)

theyre both exactly the same just branded differently!


----------



## birchave0 (25 July 2008)

Both of these are made by the same company, the also make the J Barclay range.
The Rhinegold is made from German leather, the Heritage from English but they are both made abroad not in the UK.

As far as everyday tack goes they are great, I have one of their Rhinegold padded headcollars for travelling and everyone admires it!  It's made from lovely soft leather, with lots of padding and when you consider what you pay for a nylon named brand headcollar I'd rather have the Rhinegold one everytime!






As far as the bridles go my friend has a Rhinegold one which  she uses everyday and it's fine.  You will find the Heritage ones are slightly smaller than the Rhinegold but they both are well sized.
Rhinegold leather goes nice and supple and if you don't mind the buckles on the cheeks and reins that's fine


----------



## sachak (27 July 2008)

mollie used to have the heritage bridle, v yummy


----------

